

Erlang.org's new website look - rdtsc
http://www.erlang.org/news/14

======
beej71

        -module(opine).
        -export([opine/0]).
    
        -import(io).
        -import(random).
    
        opine() ->
            io:fwrite("I "),
    
            X = random:uniform(),
            if
                X > 0.2 ->
                    io:fwrite("love");
                true ->
                    io:fwrite("hate")
            end,
    
            io:fwrite(" the new website.\n").

~~~
nivertech

        -module(opine).
        -export([opine/0]).
    
        opine() ->
            S = case random:uniform() > 0.2 of
                   true  -> "love";
                   false -> "hate"
                end,
            io:format("I ~s the new website.~n", [S]).

~~~
metabrew

        -module(opine).
        -export([opine/0]).
    
        opine() -> io:format(gen_opine(random:uniform())).
    
        gen_opine(R) when R > 0.2 -> "I love the new website.~n";
        gen_opine(_)              -> "I hate the new website.~n".

~~~
nivertech

        -module(opine).
        -export([opine/0]).
    
        opine() -> 
           io:format("I ~s the new website.~n",[gen_opine(random:uniform())]).
    
        gen_opine(R) when R > 0.2 -> love;
        gen_opine(_)              -> hate.

~~~
metabrew
Heh, won't quite work since you used ~s for atoms, and also, mine is better
because it's more flexible if you want to change the format of an opinion for
a specific score range ;P

~~~
nivertech
Are you sure?

    
    
      [~]$ erl
      Erlang R14B02 (erts-5.8.3) [source] [smp:2:2] [rq:2] [async-threads:0] [hipe] [kernel-poll:false]
    
      Eshell V5.8.3  (abort with ^G)
      1> io:format("~s ~s!~n",[hello, world]).
      hello world!
      ok
      2>

~~~
metabrew
I stand corrected!

------
qwertymaniac
Love the new design. Now I await for some form of erldocs.com-like
documentation browser from them as well!

Citing a simple mailing list demonstration here:
[http://www.erlang.org/%3C/div%3E%3Cdiv%3E%3Ch1%20style=%22fo...](http://www.erlang.org/%3C/div%3E%3Cdiv%3E%3Ch1%20style=%22font-
size:60px;%22%3EThis%20shows%20up%3C/h1%3E%3C/div%3E)

~~~
daleharvey
they have it on the right side of the documentation page which leads to

[http://www.erlang.org/erldoc?q=mensia&x=0&y=0](http://www.erlang.org/erldoc?q=mensia&x=0&y=0)

I still prefer erldocs, as the author I am bias though :)

------
gaiusparx
Congratulation! Better look. Under Links->Erlang applications and projects,
please consider to include Erlang apps such as Riak, RabbitMQ, CouchDB,
ejabberd, Mochiweb, Webmachine and Zotonic.

~~~
rdtsc
Good idea. They have ejabberd, yaws, and Wings3D under
<http://www.erlang.org/link> . But no CouchDB, RabbitMQ or Riak...

------
marcc
Noticed this yesterday when I was going to download R14B02. Took me a minute
to make sure I was on the right site...

Now I can't wait for them to update the online man pages. Something like
redis.io documentation would be ideal. A console right there, shows the
complexity of functions. I'd be so excited...

~~~
metabrew
I'd be happy if they based the docs on erldocs.com - having a decent, live
search is crucial.

------
kingsidharth
Err if this is the new site. Shouldn't their "Getting Started" be on left? And
then regular links for regular users on Right and top?

Wonder what logic they followed to design the new site.

------
caioariede
Would be nice to see tryerlang.org integrated with the Quickstart section.

------
indrax
That big "e" in that color is giving me a bad association.

